
Feds charge Lyft software engineer with fraud related to coronavirus relief fund - perfectstorm
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/crime/feds-charge-issaquah-software-engineer-with-fraud-related-to-coronavirus-financial-relief/
======
raincom
Here is the pdf: [https://www.justice.gov/opa/press-
release/file/1278611/downl...](https://www.justice.gov/opa/press-
release/file/1278611/download)

------
TechBro8615
Lyft is never mentioned in the title nor the article.

